

Unbreakable Encryption Scheme - kayhi
http://www.lanl.gov/science/1663/march2011/story3full.shtml

======
tptacek
First read:

[http://rdist.root.org/2008/10/24/quantum-cryptography-is-
use...](http://rdist.root.org/2008/10/24/quantum-cryptography-is-useless/)

